# My collection of gyutos



## LucasFur

originally bought 1, then got another to compare and contrast. Then the whole thing spiraled out of control. Now i have a life time of comparison to do. 

Admittedly they are all fantastic blades, and i always am reminded about how much i like them as i use them.


----------



## preizzo

Can't see the pic


----------



## TurboScooter

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIJN4OageU2/


> Finally done - Finished knife collection. Top to bottom. 1. #Teruyasu #fujiwara maboroshi 270mm 2. #Takeda As 240 3. *newest birthday present from Sabrina* @terukazutakamura uchigumo 240mm 4. #Sukenari zdp-189 5. #carter muteki laser 6. @sageblades 7. #konosuke honyaki white 2 8. Zkramer 52100 8" 9. Teruyasu fujiwara Denka no hoot 210mm 10. Takamura 210 lazer


----------



## Hianyiaw

Handle on the konosuke is amazing


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nice, you found the 240 Uchigumo!


----------



## Godslayer

Uchigumo is life. :knife:


----------



## JayGee

Any real difference in performance for Takamura Uchigumo and R2 (noting that uchigumo is about as good looking as knives get)?


----------



## YG420

Lovin that Kono Honyaki!


----------



## LucasFur

Jaygee - honestly they are completely different knives. 
The R2 sometimes feels too thin, too nimble, too much. Honestly if it was a tad thicker it would be the No. 1 knife i would gift people. but i know it will be too much for those not using correct technique. That being said, when i feel like a lazer the carter is a 240, 156grams ironwood western handle. - its crazy thin. the takamura R2 makes it feel like a mid-weight. 

now the Uchigumo - it always feels right, its the middle of the road in a good way, not too thin/ thick, steel is fantastic, great grind. Maybe comparable to Tanaka R2? (tanaka is most likely fraction of a millimeter thinner) 

The uchigumo was one of the first (if not THE FIRST) knife i fell in love with. and it was the last one i added to the collection because before there was NO information on the web about it. I think its a fantastic blade and i forsee the prices going up once they become more known. 


oh and takamura blades out of the box are the best edges i have ever seen ( maybe comparable to teruyasu OOB edge) they are so thin that after the first couple uses you will** notice micro chipping. I had the same issue with the honyaki and the teruyasu denka.


----------



## LucasFur

it may also be important to mention ... every knife purchased was because of hours of research. And the collection is mainly a collection of grinds and steels. and i stayed away from custom makers for my own reasons (except for the dylan farnham because its sooo beautiful and i have a couple of his razors/ Edc stuff)


----------



## shownomarci

LucasFur said:


> it may also be important to mention ... every knife purchased was because of hours of research. And the collection is mainly a collection of grinds and steels. and i stayed away from custom makers for my own reasons (except for the dylan farnham because its sooo beautiful and i have a couple of his razors/ Edc stuff)



The CKM4 is a tough looker.
A multi purpose chef knife / zombie slasher. 
(PS: Yes, i've just looked at his works and i'm stunned.)


----------

